# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Rumień wielopostaciowy zespół stevensa johnsona

## kamila101289

czy to schorzenie leczy reumatologia? jestem juz 3 lata chora na ta chorobe prowadzi mnie klinika dermatologi stwierdzili że przyczyną jest alergia na kontracept juz półtorej roku nie biore lub stan uzębienia w którym znajdował się stan zapalny usunełam zęby i poleczyłam co niezmienia faktu że rumień ciągle wraca podawano mi metypret encorton aż wreszcie organizm sie uodpornił i nie działa nic innego prócz dexaven dożylnie i to tez daje spokój na góra 2 tyg. jestem juz wykończona tą choroba niewiem co robic odechciewa mi się żyć nie moge jeść pić normalnie funkcjonować nie mam już sił prosic o pomoc bo gdy pytam lekarzy żeby wysłali mnie do specjalistów wysyłają na chirurgie szczękowo twarzową itd a tam uzyskuje inf że chirurgia się tym nie zajmuje i tak w kółko ciągle trafiam na lekarzy którzy nie lubią gdy dopytuje czy to uleczalny i czy da sie jeszcze coś zrobić nierozumiem dlaczego mam 2 małych dzieci potrzebuje energii i sensu życia wszystko co próbuje osiągnąć odbiera mi ta choroba nie jestem w stanie funkcjonować od sterydów demineralizują mi sie kości co sprawia mi okropny ból niechce brać tych leków bo one nie pomagają tylko uciszaja tą chorobę to nie jest rozwiązanie na dłuższą mete ja mam dopiero 23 lata całe życie przed mną niewiem co rozbić to tak długa trwa i mnie niszczy bardzo prosze o pomoc jeśli jest wsród was lekarz który jest w stanie pomóc choćby rada albo pokierowaniem mnie dalej to bardzo prosze o pomoc

----------


## nie zarejstrowany

czesc 
kilka porad dla borykających sie z SJS- choruje od 5 lat z rożną częstotliwoscią- od kiedy zostało to u mnie dobrze zdiagnozowane i zaczęłem brać encorton była pełnia szczęścia , że  szybko i skutecznie paskudztwo znika.  encorton ostatnio uzywałem w sierpniu 2015, od ok. wrzesnia pażdziernika systematycznie połykam rano po 2 -3 piguły vit C z aceroli  i  gdy czuje nadchodzącą opryszczkę to od razu heviran w masci- nawrotów nie było do lutego, kiedy po przeziebieniu cholerstwo wróciło ale mojadermatolog na urlopie była a ja nie miałem encortonu  więc zjadałem tej aceroli po 5-6 piguł rano i wieczorem -przeziebienie przeszło  ale i SJS !!!!  bez maści i sterydów - nie wiem czy to przypadek -ale wiem, że jak sie to załapie to połyka sie (jak można połykać) wszysko aby tylko przeszło - popróbujcie z vit C z aceroli - pewnie będzie zdrowsza niż encorton.  A co ważne dla początkujących ze stevensem - czytajcie ulotki lekarstw- u mnie pierwsze objawy  wystąpiły po asamaxie ( sulfaminoidy), nimesilu, itp - niesteroidowych lekach p-zapalnych. pozdrawiam zdrowia życzę - krzys

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich! Może doświadczenie mojego męża pomoże komuś w znalezieniu przyczyny pojawienia się zespołu stevensa johnsona. Otóż ataki przychodziły nagle, nieregularnie, chodziliśmy z mężem do różnych dermatologów i innych lekarzy. Mąż nie przyjmował żadnych leków za wyjątkiem przeciwbólowych czasami gdy bolała go głowa. Ale po zdiagnozowaniu choroby nawet te odstawił. Ataki były dość silne, 2-3 tygodnie wyjęte z życia. Jedynie heviran łagodził objawy i rany szybko się goiły. Nie mieliśmy pojęcia co wywołuje atak. Pojechaliśmy na zagraniczne wakacje, spakowałam mężowi heviran na wypadek ataku. Podczas pobytu po jednym z drinków z tonikiem zaczął się nowy atak choroby. Maz zażył od razu heviran i dzięki Bogu objawy nie rozwinęły się. Zaczęliśmy dochodzić i doszliśmy do wniosku ze poprzednie ataki tez były przez tonic ( najczęściej na imprezach u znajomych przy piciu drinków z tonikiem lub popijaniu tonika). Po powrocie z wakacji doczytałam ze chinina lub jej pogodne znajdujące się w tonikach moga powodować zespół stevensa johnsona. Dodatkowo na którymś forum pewien chłopak opisywał także ze w jego przypadku chorobę powodowała chinina w tonikiu. Od tej pory mąż uważa na tonik i wszystkie napoje podobne takie jak schweppes i inne. Od tego czasu (odpukać) czyli już jakieś 1,5 roku nie było ataku. Mam nadzieje ze była to przyczyna źródłowa i więcej nie będziemy przez to przechodzić. Może nasze doświadczenie komus pomoze

----------

